

Ask HN: Testing an idea using AdWords and a landing page? - jwdunne

Me and my sister have got an idea for a service we&#x27;d like to develop, based on our experiences using freelancing market places.<p>Instead of writing a tonne of code, with a few parts involving NLP and ML, would creating 2 landing pages, directing traffic via PPC, tailored to each type of customer, which collects their emails, be a good way to &#x27;test&#x27; the idea?
======
mtmail
Sure. Paying $100 for Adsense/FB/Twitter ads to get semi-random users to your
website might be a better investment than submitting the URL to various
producthunt, betalist or other startup directories. Unless your target
audience is other startup folks.

